

New age movie information experience - Theaterex - uast23
http://www.theaterex.com/

======
uast23
We just rolled out our new app - theaterex for searching movie information on
Web. It's hosted on Amazon free tier instance and we hope that the instance
burns out soon due to high traffic :).

Seeking HN feedback

